
Tencent surpasses Facebook in valuation a day after breaking $500B barrier - ehllo
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/11/21/tencent-surpasses-facebook-in-valuation.html
======
thisisit
The first time I heard of Tencent Holdings was earlier this year. They are
holding company with business across many verticals. I heard of them because
one of their businesses had copied a game for the Chinese market without
giving the original developers their due. And it turned out they were quite
notorious for it:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tencent#Copying_claims](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tencent#Copying_claims)

Here's their presentation on how they protect/respect IPs:
[https://www.tencent.com/legal/html/en-
us/property.html](https://www.tencent.com/legal/html/en-us/property.html)

And this is just tip of the iceberg.

If people think EA is bad with it's monetisation policy, wait till they try
one of Tencent's games.

And if someone thinks FB is bad and addictive, try reading about this company
and it's grasp in China.

------
em3rgent0rdr
General trends in past year have seen Chinese comapines Temcent and Alibaba
shoot up from below top 10:

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_public_corporations_...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_public_corporations_by_market_capitalization)

